# Jake



## Millberry (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 27, 2020)

You didn't have to be honest when I asked. I'll never get that image out of my head. Why were you wearing nothing but saran wrap?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 27, 2020)

I know what Charlie is getting next year for gift exchange... a big ole box of saran wrap!   

Ryan


----------



## Millberry (Dec 27, 2020)

leave me alone--I will cry! JAKE--you started this. Do you want me to tell your wife about that redheaded woman in Savannah?


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 28, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> You didn't have to be honest when I asked. I'll never get that image out of my head. Why were you wearing nothing but saran wrap?



*That's HILARIOUS!!!!!!!*
Gary


----------

